# 1st 5lber of the year!



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Just barely qualified but it was a nice fat fish.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

5lb?..nice fish nonetheless.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good job. Porker!


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

A real nice fish. Good job


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

He catches a lot of bass. Dont know what he have to gain by lying about weight.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

loomis82 said:


> He catches a lot of bass. Dont know what he have to gain by lying about weight.


Every picture of every fish ever posted on this site has at least one neigh sayer, I guess it makes them feel better about themselves? Regardless, it’s a great fish and I see no reason to believe it’s not a 5lb’er!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful 5'er.--Tim


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

definitely believe 5lbs! they always look smaller when your arm/hand is in the foreground. Great fish


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

rangerpig250 said:


> Every picture of every fish ever posted on this site has at least one neigh sayer, I guess it makes them feel better about themselves? Regardless, it’s a great fish and I see no reason to believe it’s not a 5lb’er!


I havent been on here in like 9 years because of some flame war about the size of my fingers and arguing about the weight of a fish that I weighed.. The guy was such a wank. Seems like the culture is the same?
Anyway, great observation.. So true..


----------

